# Amtrak to South Shore Line in South Bend



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 24, 2007)

Is there a convenient way to transfer from a westbound Lake Shore Limited train to the South Shore Line in South Bend, given that the two trains operate from different stations in South Bend?


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never been to South Bend, so this is by no means a first hand account. However, from looking at South Bend TRANSPO (bus & trolley service) website, it appears that you could take Route 2 from the Amtrak station to "South Street Station" and then transfer to Route 4 to the airport. Of course, this would only work for the westbound LSL, as the buses don't run at the times the eastbound LSL passes through!


----------



## rtabern (Oct 9, 2007)

I ended up doing what you were talking about in December 2006... when I wanted to check out the new diner/lounge they were testing out on the Capitol Limited.

I drove from Chicago out to South Bend to catch the westbound Capitol Limited (to eat breakfast on it and ride into CHI).

I parked my car at the South Bend Amtrak station and took the Capitol into Chicago... then walked to the South Shore station at Millenium Park... then the South Shore back to South Bend.

I had to get back to the Amtrak station to get my car... so I ended up just getting a taxi. It was like only $6.

There might be buses and all that, but hey, $6 for a cab isn't bad.


----------

